# what to buy in call?



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i am going to attempt to try to coyote hunt this winter. never done it before.I have a rabbit distress call but would like to try an electronic one. what would be a good starter call or starter kit?

where do you usually set up for coyotes, meaning where is the best place too look? I see plenty of tracks but they are right next to corn fields. do i start there? just looking for some info.

I already have a .222 rem and am looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a hunting partner that might be willing to sell his foxpro scorpion..not sure but he did mention it..I live in Britton SD and I notice you live in Oakes...so it wouldnt be hard to pick it up..let me now if your interested..


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Norm

Nice to see a former Jimmie chasing yotes!!!

I just bought a Johnny Stewart PM-4 wireless. Good wireless call if you want one on a budget (200 bucks) compared to spending 500 or more dollars.

Once the snow falls we like to find areas of cover like draws, sloughs, large pasture lands and brushy draws. Watch the wind, play it right (they like to circle downwind). Use binoculars. Watch your movements, don't skyline yourself, be sneaky, know you weapon and be patient.

There is a lot more too it but you need to get some experience and learn from that too. Keep reading up on the forum.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

FOXPRO


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I inherited the gun after my fiances dad died. I figure he wouldn't want it just sitting around the gun cabinet.

Are the hand calls hard to learn how to use effectively? I have called geese, ducks, deer, and turkeys in the past are those as effective as the e-callers?

Are decoys effective?

I have shot many coyotes before, but i never went out and hunted them. I shot 99% of them deer hunting and jumping them next to crp.

Anyway i think i would be a good way to pass the time along with ice fishing in the winter.

Oh one more thing when you sell to a fur buyer do you have to do anything with the yote, or do they just buy the whole thing?

One last thing GO JIMMS


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I saw the foxpros way to expensive. I just getting into it. Not looking to be a hardcore yote hunter....yet.

I have one hand call i have tried it out and told i sound....ok. good enough for my 1st hunt i think.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

go with mouth calls, easier to carry, and more realistic. If you can use all the others you can use these. Get a couple videos and give it a try. My success has doubled since I switched, and they fit in my pocket.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Kelly Hannan,
I do believe that I have seen your name before. You call em with a CRONK don't you?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been on here for a couple years. What is a Cronk? I am guessing it is a call that you make? I might be interested in a Cronk?

I have sveral different brands of mouth calls. Don't really like any of them. I lost my favorite last winter


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Norm70 said:


> I saw the foxpros way to expensive. I just getting into it. Not looking to be a hardcore yote hunter....yet.
> 
> I have one hand call i have tried it out and told i sound....ok. good enough for my 1st hunt i think.


I would go with a mouth call. Way more veratility and control.

One thing that I think first time callers are too concerned about is how good their calling sounds. When they first start calling and can't get nothing to come in, they usually think its their calling when 99% of the time its WHERE they are calling. Location is every thing when it comes to calling.

By the way, have you ever heard a real rabbit scream? Believe me it isn't "ok" sounding. It sounds horrible. Its hard to make a crappy rabbit sound with your mouth calls. The uglier the sound the better IMO.

Critter Calls are hard to beat.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

boondocks said:


> By the way, have you ever heard a real rabbit scream? Believe me it isn't "ok" sounding. It sounds horrible. Its hard to make a crappy rabbit sound with your mouth calls. The uglier the sound the better IMO.


Well said!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I might be interested in a Cronk?


Cronks calls were in field and stream or outdoor life magazines. I can't remember which.lol. But he makes some nice calls :beer:


----------

